# Smoke hollow low temp problem



## john dice (Jul 10, 2010)

I have never been impressed with my smoke hollow, I got the smallest model (I think) and it has never been able to achieve that great of temps. It usually doesnt go past 225. Right now I am thinking about heating up some charcoal and throwing it in the chip pan to try and increase the temps, I am also using a small cast iron skillet as the chip pan because the one that came with it was so tiny.

Not only that today my smoker has gone out twice, I know it is not the propane because I filled it today.

Any hints, suggestions or advice for these problems?


----------



## justpassingthru (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey John'

I try to never go past 220° when smoking, takes longer, but I prefer the results, but that's just me.

Anyway, your problem:

What color is the flame, it should be blue with very little orange on the tips, if it has lots of orange then your air bleed screen is probably blocked. The screen could be before the orifice, I'm not familiar with your smoke hollow, or like my GOSM, it is on the burner tube.

However, since you said the burner has flamed out twice there could be a restriction in the orifice or burner tube, this usually happens when a spider builds a web inside, you might want to take it apart and check them.

You might check those and then get back to us.

Gene


----------

